# Shout out to Sarah Platt



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Just wanted to give a public Thank you to Sarah for her time and generosity. She came for a quick visit before a clinic she was attending. Instead of a casual day hanging out I was called out on a mission which she graciously helped out on, giving great advice and driving the boat while the dogs nailed down location of drowned subject.

In SAR, it is not often you meet someone who readily shares their knowledge and time so freely. She has been a wealth of knowledge and experience on some interesting cases and it is always greatly appreciated!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

=d>=d>=d>=d>=d>


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

That is great!! Howard what was that post?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

It was the clapping emoji. Guess it's not working.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's good to read Misty. There's nothing I like more than to see people pooling resources and working toward a common goal.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

so very cool


----------

